# Matador Pen



## Bean_counter (Apr 10, 2013)

[/align]Hey everyone. So I got my blanks that I ordered from Jdaschel in today and couldn't wait to turn em. This is a cast of red acrylic and ebony and its perfect. Since I can't call it a Red Raider pen (licensing issues) I will call it the next best thing, the "Matador Pen." This is on a black chrome cigar and I love the look. James thanks for the awesome blanks. It couldn't have turned any better. As always C&C welcome

[attachment=22884]
[attachment=22885]
[attachment=22886]
[attachment=22887]


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice! thats a real mans pen man.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice Michael. I like that pen A LOT.:hatsoff::hatsoff::hatsoff:


----------



## robert421960 (Apr 10, 2013)

thats a really nice pen


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2013)

I am liking both of those for sure, but that _Red Writer_ is awesome! 



Bean_counter said:


> Since I can't call it a Red Raider pen . . . .



But you can call it The Red Writer!


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 10, 2013)

Very Classy looking pen


----------



## Jdaschel (Apr 10, 2013)

WOWZERZZ!!!! That is one shiny black pen!!! I love the red in it too. I cant wait to see the other blanks too.


----------



## Jdaschel (Apr 10, 2013)

WOWZERZZ!!!! That is one shiny black pen!!! I love the red in it too. I cant wait to see the other blanks too. Great combo of hardware too.


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 10, 2013)

That's nice, normally I don't like the black enamel or black chrome. But it works really well with that blank. I think I'll have to reconsider some finish pairings


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 10, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> That's nice, normally I don't like the black enamel or black chrome. But it works really well with that blank. I think I'll have to reconsider some finish pairings



These kits were on sale at beartoothwoods so I thought I'd check em out. I think it matched up perfectly with this blank.


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 10, 2013)

A great choice of plating makes a stealthy looking writing instrument!
Form, Fit and Finish look great from here.
Well done.

Les


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 11, 2013)

excellent fit and finish Michael. Very nicely done. You cannot tell you have only be turning a month or so...


----------



## rhossack (Apr 12, 2013)

Great job to both you and James!


----------

